# Lost and confused



## Lucy15 (Jul 5, 2011)

My husband & I have been together a little over 2 years...married for 1 year. I worked with a guy for a while and I liked him. He was one of my managers so obviously we couldn't be together. When he left I asked if I would ever see him again and he said probably not I was hurt. So I moved on and met a wonderful guy...my husband now But I can't stop thinking about this other guy! I feel like I want to be with him! And I don't know what to do! My husband and I have had problems, but he's not a bad person. He's not the easiest person to talk too...so I don't know how to talk to him. I love him very much and do NOT want to hurt him, but I feel like I'm not going to have the life that I want with my husband! I just need advice.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Very simple: You are married; put the other guy out of your mind and work at making your marriage all the things you fantasize abouyt the other guy being capable of provinding, but certainly isn't because it's all in your mind. Or wish you had, because you're headed down a slippery slope with nothing but pain, anger, remorse, and messiness at the bottom. And once tumbloing down that slope, it's dfamn near impossible to stop rolling. 

Read the threads through Dealing with Infidelity and see the pain and people wishing they'd never done what you're fantasizing about. If necessary, take the thoughts to your hubby if there's things he is not providing for you in your marriage that you think you could get elsewhere. Give him the opportunity to help you make your marriage better. But stop the mental cheating, it's not fair to your marriage...nothing can compete with unrealisitc fantasies.


----------



## Lucy15 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not that I want to cheat on my husband....I want to leave him. We don't want the same things out of life and I think that I won't be happy !


----------



## momof2bellas (Jun 27, 2011)

Exactly, you are married and you have to remember that no matter what. I've been married almost 5 years and there are times, just glimmers, when I miss my high school sweetheart but I mean its just like aw, I wonder where he is and it's gone because I am married to my love and I don't want anyone else but him. Don't get sucked into those thoughts because if you do, you will be unhappy with your husband and he will start to be unhappy and you don't want that.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lucy15 said:


> It's not that I want to cheat on my husband....*I want to leave him*. We don't want the same things out of life and I think that I won't be happy !


Then leave him.

Problem resolved.


----------



## momof2bellas (Jun 27, 2011)

:iagree:


----------

